# new saw



## Gittyup (Jan 16, 2013)

Scored a Hawk scroll saw last week off of Craig's list. Practically new. Super nice, accurate cutting. Built a blade holder for it today using "baby pop bottle" plastic test tubes. It swings under the saw, out of the way when not in use.

The saw came with the tool holder shelf, but I don't really have room for the added width. Free to any local wood worker that can use it.

I'm on a wooden floor. So, not completely vibration free. I'd like to dampen with sand bags. Maybe when I'm ready to do some serious scrolling.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks brand new, time to get it dirty


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

You scored big time, great buy, you won't be sorry, I purchased mine new, fifteen years ago
and runs great.
Oscar


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GRATZ NICE SAW :<))


----------

